# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  50 gallon bow front vivarium style Brown Mantella (mantella betsileo) Habitat

## Geo

I do my best to keep the temp at around 65-70 and the humidty at 70-75 as M.Betsileo don't require the excessively high temps and moisture of other PDF primarily due to their highland locales in Madagascar. When the temp rises past 70 and the humidity passes 75 they start to become lethargic and seek shade and water more than they would typically.

Throughout the habitat there are a number of leaf litter piles as they seems to prefer to periodically hide out in them as well as forage for food. Keep them slightly damp. I also have vaarious types of moss and tropical plants found throughout and a 2 inch lagoon on the lower half of the habitat.

----------


## DartfrogDan

looks great :Big Applause:

----------


## bill

looking good buddy!!!! :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jen

Very nice set up!

----------


## Heather

Love it!

----------


## Geo

Thanks everyone  :Smile:  I will be taking some better photos shortly. I presently have a bit of a challenge as the humidity has been covering the glass the past few days more than usual and for reasons unknown my humidity has gone up to 85% from it's usual 75-78% althought I haven't altered anything that I thought would affect it and the general room temperature stays somewhat consistent. I did add a few more plants but I am not certain why that would alter the humidity unless they are affecting air flow in the habitat somehow and that is resulting in a moisture buildup. I am misting the same as before so I decreased for a bit to see if I would see a drop but no. My temp has also fluctuated a bit and went up to 74.7 which has me a bit concerned (moreso than the humidity level - they can deal with a rise in humidity better than a drastic temp difference) as their comfort / activity level seems from past observations to be 65-72. Anything higher and they seem to have problems with it and seek out shade / water, etc. I have cut out and screened a few new vented areas in the canopy to allow for more moisture escape but havent seen a obvious change the past two days. I am playing around with the idea of using an aquarium air pump with a large tube feed into the top of the canopy. It blows in a small stream of slightly cooler and dryer air from outside the habitat into it which will hopefully cause the warmer / moisture air to rise and leave the habitat via the canopy air vents. I have another timer that I can setup to turn it on and off on a scheduled setup. Has anyone else ever battled the temp/moisture balance issue and if so what did you do to control it?

----------


## Geo

A view of the Brown Mantella (mantella betsileo) Habitat.

----------


## Geo

Another view of the Brown Mantella (mantella betsileo) Habitat.

----------


## snoe

where did u get a lid for the tank? did you make it? if so how?

----------


## Geo

It is a 50 gallow bow front aquarium that came with a hood / light canopy that I modified quite a bit. I cut out air ventilation ports into the hood that I covered and sealed with mesh screening. This allows me to control quite well the amount of humidity that I want to remove / remain in the enclosure by leaving them opened / closed. I also cut out air holes in the light canopy so I can control how much heat is allowed to be contained / removed from the CFLs.

----------


## snoe

thanks

----------


## Geo

No problem. Any questions you have please feel free to share them and if I can supply a reasonable and helpful answer I will.

----------


## bill

George, how often do you see your frogs hanging out in the lagoon? I see mine in their water feature all the time, even diving into the deep end to catch fruit flies that jumped in.

----------


## CCary0374

Could you post a picture of your top, I'm currently building a 46 gallon bow front. Just curious how you did yours.

----------


## tonyball

That's a beautiful setup you have there!

----------


## Geo

I suspect quite often as they are usual "wet" when I am around the habitat but I personally only have seen them go in every so often and it is more or less a very quick dip in and out sort of deal. They don't seem to have a need to hang out in the water itself. Because of the presence of moss, shredded leaves and natural debris there is a fair bit of moisture present in the habitat. Plus I can't discount the building of water in the various tiny holes/hideaways that they have made for themselves in the leaf debris / moss. I am guessing that when the light canopy starts to dim that it triggers a response in them that food isn't coming around, its safe so lets go take a dip. They tend to dip in the read of the lagoon rather then the front which may indicate that they are very aware of what is the front of the habitat (ie where they see humans / threats, etc).

----------


## Geo

I unfortunately don't have access to my camera right this moment but all I did was use my wood burner and made two large holes (about 2 inches diameter) in the canopy cover that lifts up and covered it with mesh (one on each corner and in the middle). It has worked well for me. The primary issue I am facing recently is that if the ambient temperature is too high in the room where the habitat is located (winter here) it accelerates the amount of humidity / heat in the habitat. I have designed a small fan unit but until I notice the humidity affect the mantellas I may leave the setup alone. The highest it has reached recently was 76% but that was for a short period of time.

----------

